# We chose pain!



## nn.om

How do you say it in Korean? Please romanize.


----------



## yoannhong

우리는 고통을 택했어!
ooh ri neun  go tong eul  taek hat suh!

where did this sentence come from?


----------



## nn.om

It's a secret.  

Thank you so much! Khamsamida!


----------

